# What does your odometer read? (I bet mine is more!)



## EffinPirate (Oct 22, 2009)

Sup guys. I have a 1999 Nissan Altima GLE. It currently has 399,996 miles on it. It has never had a major engine problem, and has all original parts. The only thing I have replaced are the engine mounts. My car runs like a champ, but I have no clue when it's gonna give out, lol. Pretty hard to believe but here is a picture I took today (1:12pm, 10-22-09)











So, how many miles are on your odometer?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

You are doing well with your car. My 1986 Pulsar only has 247500km on it because I have always had two cars to share out the miles, never had to touch the engine though [still has as new compression], I don't think I will ever part with it.


----------



## nitexas (Dec 2, 2009)

Good job with the altima!


----------



## jack24panther (Nov 18, 2009)

nitexas said:


> Good job with the altima!


Wow, dude where do you go lol. Did you put all the miles on it yourself?


----------



## importroller (Jan 22, 2005)

Thats a lot of driving. Hope all those trips were fun


----------

